# Resources for learning more about plants



## Highlife159 (May 19, 2021)

I'm planning on renovating our existing flower beds and maybe adding a few more early next year so I'm looking for resources on finding the best plants for my region/soil/shade. I've come across a couple of sites that have some of this information but I haven't really loved any of them. Do any of you have favorite sites for stuff like this?


----------



## weed_wizard (Apr 18, 2019)

A great resource is your county extension office.


----------

